# Pls help me find Wired's boot guide/chart?



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

You seem to have the correct assumption if measured properly

Note that you mean 237.5 mm... otherwise it is a Guinness World Record for gigantic feet (so please post) 




















Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp...


Thanks Wired! Do you find the boot liners packs out a bit width wise after some time on the slope? That's my biggest worry to be honest. All boots do pack out but in this instance you will not want them to. This boot is EEE width which is actually 1 and 2 width sizes larger than your actual...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## JJDOC (Jan 4, 2021)

Hahaha 😂 yes 237.5 mm

Thank you for the chart! But do you have a chart for women’s feet??

I too realized I have been sizing up all my boots, wearing womens 8-8.5 and even tried Men’s 7 W! I am now determined to find the right boots even before I go find a new board.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry I do not. But please note that your measurements should fit you into your Burton Men's Photon Wide in size 6 nicely.
I think @Wiredsport also recommended a Men's sized boot in the past for very wide women's feet. I don't think many manufacturers make a women's EEE.


----------



## JJDOC (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for your guidance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't think they make a Photon Wide in 6? Might have to go for the Ruler Wide instead.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Radial! Great to see that Burton is doing size 6 again in the Ruler Wide (that was not an option last year). That is wonderful!

JJ, 23.75 cm is Mondopoint 240 which is a women's size 7. 10.4 would be an EEE width at this size. The Burton Ruler Wide will be you best choice.

STOKED!


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Burton does not list an EEE wide women's size 7 boot. Your best bet may still be a Burton Wide Men's 6/Mondo 24.


----------

